# Diesel garage for 38ft RV - Southampton



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Guys

Wasn't sure to ask this or not, but it may help others too.

Is there any one particular Petrol Station as you leave Southampton docks - which will take a 38ft RV without problem ?

Ideally, they would have easy access to LPG too.

Any ideas please ?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Paul,

The nearest one I can think of that fits the bill is :
Shell, Swaythling - about 5 miles from the docks in the direction of the M27.

They have a special dedicated truck lane with no height or length restrictions and also sell LPG.

More details Here

and Multimap location Here

I hope that helps,

Tony


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quick note

Have you got the adaptor to connect the USA LPG tank to the UK bayonette system??


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for those replies guys - and for John sending me an email.

I didnt think of all the trucks leaving Southampton docks that would need fuel - so there are going to be a few petrol stations available.

Now just gotta keep an eye on the petrol prices website to find the cheapest stuff.

Im not sure whether to take a gamble or not from this end :-

The shipper has stated the RV can only have 1/4 tank of diesel but shipping agents claim it can go full.

So, do I fill up this end and risk having it drained or leave it 1/4 full and pay 3x the price in the UK ?

Dazzer - yep, got the valve. It should be waiting for me at the shipping agent in Southampton.

Paul


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

You could always fill up in the USA and have your fuel guage "Corrected" with the addition of a small resistor.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

I did wonder if people disconnected their fuel gauge.

I don't want to do anything which is illegal and/or causes any safety issues on the ship - It would just be good to find whether you Can or Can't ship with the diesel full.

I can understand LPG and "petrol" but I thought diesel was safer than regular petrol ?

Im not sure if the shipper states "No fuel" just to save the hassle of explaining things.

As I said, all the Agents Ive spoken to claim that a tank of diesel is fine.

I guess I will play it safe and stump up the cost in the UK - gotta get used to it of course 

Paul


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

UK-RV said:


> The shipper has stated the RV can only have 1/4 tank of diesel but shipping agents claim it can go full.


For info - when I dropped my RV off at the docks I got chatting to the guy doing the loading about fuel prices. He said he hoped I had filled the tank to the brim. I told him no because both the agent and the T&Cs of the shipping company said 1/4 tank max (I actually drove about aimlessly to get down to 1/4 tank!).

He told me I was a fool because everyone fills the tank up and no-one ever checks - and he was the guy that would be doing the checking!


----------

